
Switzerland's lower house rejects basic income, but poll shows popular support - joeyespo
http://www.basicincome.org/news/2015/10/swiss-parliament-opposes-popular-initiative/
======
fla
No suprise people on the street would be happy to receive extra cash for free,
when asked.

Unfortunately money doesn't grow on trees, and politcians know that :)

~~~
mikhailt
I agree, it depends on how the question is framed.

They won't be happy if they know where it is coming from.

I've met folks who would not be happy to know their tax money would be going
to "lazy" folks.

